# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn in been en knie

## MvdSar

Hallo,

Ik ben op 27 februari gaan skiën met school. Ik heb die dag 2 keer keihard een rot smak gemaakt.

Ik hoorde wel een keer wat kraken, maar dat kan ook mijn skipak zijn geweest. Ik ben tegen een hek aan gekomen/gevallen met een ijzeren stang. Ik ging te snel en kon niet meer remmen. Mijn been raakte het ijzeren paaltje en het deed onmiddellijk pijn. 
Daarna ben ik zo eigenwijs gewest met de skilift naar boven te gaan, en toen viel ik dus nog een keer. Toen lag ik een soort van dubbel gevouwen en de skies wilde niet los. Met 2 mensen hebben ze mij los moeten maken. want hij bleef vast zitten aan de schoen. Het zat achteraf veel te strak en ging niet uit de veiligheidsvergrendeling. Toen deed het natuurlijk nog pijner.

Toen we de bus in moesten zakte ik door mijn knie bij de trap. het voelde alsof hij of slot ging, en daarna weer los. Het was zeer pijnlijk.
De hele busreis was geen pretje. Elke hobbel voelde ik. Dat heb ik nu nog steeds en we zijn nu al 4 dagen verder. En ik heb nog steeds pijn aan mijn been en knie. 

Ik heb nu een opgezette knie en last van mijn scheenbeen. Het doet in rust ook nog steeds pijn. Ik heb ook tussendoor dat ik bijna door mijn been/knie zak.
Ik heb niet echt het gevoel dat ik heel stevig sta op mijn been. Ook als ik recht lig op bed doet het stekend pijn.

Hebben jullie dit ook een keer meegemaakt? Ik weet niet wat het is. Gebroken kan niet, want kan nog wel lopen. Doet wel pijn, maar gaat wel gewoon nog.
Hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen.

Groetjes,
Michelle

----------


## MvdSar

Ben net teug van de huisarts.. En helaas een grote kans op een scheur in de meniscus...  :Frown:  Nouja volgende week een afspraak bij de polikliniek orthopedie. Dan hoor ik meer :P

----------

